# Scientists Successfully clone Saber Tooth Tiger from DNA



## Melensdad

Some might suggest this is playing God.

Others might suggest its a mistake as evolution wiped out these animals so they are not destined to roam this other.

Others still see it as a way to restore extinct animals to nature.

Plenty of ways to look at this, but its hard to argue that it is not a really cool thing to think about.  And the little kitty with big fangs is pretty darn cute too.  I am somewhat skeptical of this story as I don't know the news source, but it would be interesting to see if the story is picked up by some scientific journals.  

Scientists in Japan Clone 98% Pure Saber-Tooth Tiger | News-Hound






> Japanese scientists  have successfully cloned a 98 percent pure Saber-Tooth Tiger at the  Japanese government-funded laboratory, Riken Center for Development  Biology.  The baby,  named "Ryu" is said to be in good health and is currently  being monitored 24 hours a day by a team of 6 specialists. Tests are  ongoing, but it has been confirmed that the baby is 98% pure  Saber-Tooth.  The team hope to begin work on the second cloned Saber-Tooth Tiger  within the next 2 months and when the two reach maturity, they will be  breed naturally. This will create a second generation with 98.4% pure  Saber-Tooth DNA.
> 
> See More : Scientists in Japan Clone 98% Pure Saber-Tooth Tiger | News-Hound


----------



## JimVT

If that is a baby tiger the teeth look awfully large for it's age.


----------



## jwstewar

We were at Children's Hospital on Monday for an MRI for my son. He was looking at a National Geographic from last year and there was an article there talking about cloning extinct species from DNA. I can't remember what the one animal was, but they cloned it, it was born and lift for about 10 minutes before it died. It was because its lungs weren't fully developed. The article also was saying they were close to having a fully cloned Saber Toothed Cat (as the article called it) and they would be surprised if it wasn't "available" before we even read the article. So given that, this doesn't really surprise me - and yes, it is cool as Hell.


----------



## leadarrows

Fake story. Sorry. Disappointed me.


----------



## Melensdad

leadarrows said:


> Fake story. Sorry. Disappointed me.


I was skeptical of the source when I didn't see other news, especially the scientific/medical sources picking it up.  But figured I'd post it and let someone else confirm.


----------



## jwstewar

So are you guys discrediting National Geographic?

Here is a link to the article that I read while at the hospital. National Graphic


----------



## Catavenger

Sounds like the program is still in the theoretical stage. Read the last sentence:



> “What intrigues me is just that it’s really cool,” Greely says. “A saber-toothed cat? It would be neat to see one of those.”


You notice 





> _It  __ *would*  be neat_


By the use of the word 





> *would*


  It sure doesn't sound like there is one *NOW. *


----------

